# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Какой антивирус лучше выбрать для организации?

## sdds

Подскажите какой антивирус лучше выбрать для организации до 50 пк, практически у всех есть доступ к той или иной степени к инету? Рассматриваю вариант между Kaspersky Endpoint Security и Dr.Web Enterprise Security Suite.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Рекомендую Kaspersky Endpoint Security 10 там функциональность заметно больше. Он поставляется в составе Kaspersky Security для бизнеса. Там есть несколько вариантов поставки. Самый доступный Стартовый, есть еще Стандартный и Расширенный.

У нас были подробные обзоры 
http://www.anti-malware.ru/reviews/K...y_for-business
http://www.anti-malware.ru/reviews/K...iness_advanced

Но для вашей компании скорее всего подойдет Стартовый пакет.

----------


## GaOl

зато там нет защиты от шифрования файлов всякими вирусами, а в докторе вебе есть. ( Создание защищенных архивов данных) И это огромный минус в огород касперских

----------


## VICTOR1234

Да вроде у Касперского есть тоже.

----------

